# Day After Cures...



## severine (Aug 27, 2010)

What's your solution for a really bad hangover? (Aside from thinking ahead so you don't get one to begin with... )


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2010)

Crack open a cold beer. Repeat.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2010)

Hair of the dog does seem to work wonders to clear the cobwebs. Not so good for a really bad hangover, though. I usually find a couple advil, 2 glasses of water, and 2 more hours of sleep do the trick.
Followed by a cold beer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2010)

Bacon and eggs.  Grease from bacon seems to help.  Egg yolks contain cysteine, which apparently helps with the affects of hangovers


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bacon and eggs.  Grease from bacon seems to help.  Egg yolks contain cysteine, which apparently helps with the affects of hangovers



What if you don't like eggs?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2010)

make pancakes?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2010)

for me-

turkey, provolone and mayo on a seedless hard roll.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2010)

Grits are great for settling beer stomach.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2010)

I still haven't eaten today...the thought of food makes me feel like vomiting... uke: Probably should try to get something down soon.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, there's a pill for that now. No longer have to fall down a flight of stairs a month later.

Oh, wait, you said hangovers? Water, along with ibuprofen and Tums until it wears off. Food only makes it worse for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Well, there's a pill for that now. No longer have to fall down a flight of stairs a month later.



low point of today's postings.....


----------



## mondeo (Aug 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> low point of today's postings.....


Judgement's off today. Can't edit it from here, mods feel free to take it out.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Judgement's off today. Can't edit it from here, mods feel free to take it out.




"A" for effort- clever to go the morning sickness route. "F" for execution, though.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 27, 2010)

severine said:


> What's your solution for a really bad hangover? (Aside from thinking ahead so you don't get one to begin with... )



ditto the blueberry pancakes....


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 27, 2010)

a handful of percs and a couple of late harvest(plug) and maybe a little early harvest and you won't care


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2010)

Should of made yourself hurl before you went to bed.


----------



## dmc (Aug 27, 2010)

Just go to sleep...


----------



## dmc (Aug 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Well, there's a pill for that now. No longer have to fall down a flight of stairs a month later.
> 
> Oh, wait, you said hangovers? Water, along with ibuprofen and Tums until it wears off. Food only makes it worse for me.



DOH!!!  

Too much water makes me barf..  Ibu's are good..  Bread is usually safe for me...

I had a BAD hangover - drank schnapps all night with an hours sleep on ski trip to Austria..  We got on a double decker bus for a couple hour drive to ski a glacier.  I got stuck on the top in the back..  The exhaust fumes were killing me - and a woman had really smelly perfume on..  The bus swayed the whole way - but I kept it all down..
When we got to the ski area i had to take a windy gondola ride..  Again kept it down..  At the midstation - I bought a roll, some soda water and a candy bar...  Sat down... Ate the bread and started feeling good!  Took some soda... All's well..

I go outside in the sun.. And I felt good!! I figured I needed some of that candy bar for energy.  I take a bite of the candy bar and it's loaded with schnapps.   I barfed all over the glacier..  haha..  Lesson learned..uke:


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2010)

Sleep would have been nice... who's taking the kids next time so I can? 

Jeff, that would have saved me some agony today, for sure.

I had to pick up a special order at the liquor store today and just the thought of going in there made me queasy. Usually (if I remember) I try to take 2 ibuprofen + a glass or two of water before bed because, like dmc, drinking a lot of water the next day makes me puke. Or at least feel worse. 

In any case, went to the grocery store, picked up some stuff, and will try to rehydrate and keep down some food now. I really, really, really need to stop accepting free shots when they're given to me...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2010)

loading up B vitamins helps a lot as well.  Helps prevent dehydration.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 27, 2010)

Vitamin water plus a big greasy chimichanga


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2010)

Fruit Punch Gatorade


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bacon and eggs.  Grease from bacon seems to help.  Egg yolks contain cysteine, which apparently helps with the affects of hangovers



Today is my turn to be hung over.  Just cooked up some bacon.  I was disappointed to find no good eggs in the fridge though..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Today is my turn to be hung over.  Just cooked up some bacon.  I was disappointed to find no good eggs in the fridge though..



That's only the sell by date, you can eat them after it!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2010)

My kids were messing with the temperature settings on the fridge and froze a bunch of the contents, including the eggs...


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Sleep would have been nice... who's taking the kids next time so I can?



I pretty much eliminated the hangover activities after one midweek, end of tax season, celebration party that my husband told me to "Just go!  Don't worry about the kids.  Enjoy the party!"   After partying hard and getting in late, I was awakend very early the next morning by a 3 year-old poking me in the face telling me he and his brother were hungry. Duh, it was a weekday and my husband had left for work.  :-o   Sick as a dog, I had to fend for the two of them.  Thoughts of that day have pretty much kept me in control since.

But what I USED to do to settle my stomach was a Friendly's Big Beef cheeseburger and chocolate shake.


----------



## Edd (Aug 28, 2010)

Hash brown and a fountain Coca-cola from McD's works.  Trust me.

Carne Asada burrito from Locos Cocos Tacos in Kittery is worth a try and just a good idea in general.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Fruit Punch Gatorade



2nd that


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Fruit Punch Gatorade





skiNEwhere said:


> 2nd that



Third that.  

How can people eat bacon hung over? One time I had to drive home hung over and when I drove by burgerking and got a whiff of bacon I almost threw up all over myself.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Third that.
> 
> How can people eat bacon hung over? One time I had to drive home hung over and when I drove by burgerking and got a whiff of bacon I almost threw up all over myself.



Grease coats the stomach settles things down.

I find time is key in helping me get over a hangover ...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2010)

Edd said:


> Coca-cola



LOL .. my wife knows i was drinking the night before when she sees me drinking soda instead of coffee in the morning.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Third that.
> 
> How can people eat bacon hung over? One time I had to drive home hung over and when I drove by burgerking and got a whiff of bacon I almost threw up all over myself.


I'm not proud of this, but the same thing happened to me...except I lost uke:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2010)

Fluid replacement 1st - I usually start with a sports drink (and if I had. Something still resembling coherence before I went to bed the night before I would have already put down most of a bottle of powerade/Gatorade then). Then once I've "improved" from a state where I feel like I might uke: at any moment upto a state of just feeling like crap, then I know that I need to keep pushing the fluids and find something greasy to eat (a burger, burrito, bacon, etc) and for me the fluids + grease usually has me feeling human again 

Thy being said, the previously mentioned "hair of the dog" got me through many a weekend in college - but now 20 years later, i'm just not sure my body could survive back to back "bad" nights anymore


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm not proud of this, but the same thing happened to me...except I lost uke:



Been there done that Root. :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 28, 2010)

Edd said:


> Carne Asada burrito from Locos Cocos Tacos in Kittery is worth a try and just a good idea in general.



This!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Third that.
> 
> How can people eat bacon hung over? One time I had to drive home hung over and when I drove by burgerking and got a whiff of bacon I almost threw up all over myself.



:???:

really?

Bacon is the one food I can pretty much stomach anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> :???:
> 
> really?
> 
> Bacon is the one food I can pretty much stomach anywhere, anytime.



Don't get me wrong, bacon is my third favorite food group behind Beer and Steak! But as much as I love bacon, if my stomach says,"NO MAS" then I have to listen to it. uke:


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know what the deal was, but I felt queasy all day today (yesterday now?), too. 5 pints of a beer and a shot of tequila should NOT have that affect, so maybe I have some sort of stomach bug? It was really sad all the great food I missed out on in NYC... though I forced down an order of Pommes Frites because I HAD to have them. 

An old friend's cure was to get an order of fries from Burger King *before* going home for the night. Preventative measures seem to be much more helpful.  In any case, no more shots of tequila!


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 29, 2010)

getting a little older? or not as much practice. great picture ,by the way.


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> getting a little older? or not as much practice. great picture ,by the way.



Never in practice, sadly. :lol: Probably from getting older... It sucks! And thanks!


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Fruit Punch Gatorade



Yep.

But if the hangover is really bad, nothing helps me, but time. Usually, 4 pm is the magic time when I feel human again if I'm really hung.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 30, 2010)

2 liters of saline solution with 2 doses of vitamin B administered through a vein.  pure oxygen respirator and a nice soft pillow to pass out on.  works every time.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 30, 2010)

Chocolate milk and bang the one hitter couple times....ahhhhh


----------



## dmc (Aug 30, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Chocolate milk and bang the one hitter couple times....ahhhhh



that works...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 30, 2010)

i get migranes which maybe worse than a bad hangover....if i'm drinking and forget to take the 4 motrin and water before bed, i'll get one in the middle of the night and it'll last between 4 and 10 hrs....got one thursday night about 1am...after vomiting all night and all day, i finally had the strength to get out of bed at 2pm Friday and eat some ice cream..the cold helps constrict the blood vessels and helps the head/coats the stomach...then for me, pizza and a coke followed by copious amounts of Gatorade to replenish fluids...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2010)

Instead of Gatorade, I find that Pedialyte, or a generic equivalent, works better- less sugar, which just makes you jumpy, adn more water.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm with greg, for a bad hangover, there is no cure except time.  Advil Cold and Sinus can help a little for me as it has Ibu and psuedowhatever but sleep cures all.

and i feel your pain Sev, i was in your shoes almost all day yesterday.  Although, i managed to drag my ass to the golf course around 4 and sweated out whatever was left of the poison.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2010)

you know, certain, but not all physical activities seem to help me quite a bit.  Skiing will help cure a hangover real well.  As well taking a dip the ocean.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep.
> 
> But if the hangover is really bad, nothing helps me, but time. Usually, 4 pm is the magic time when I feel human again if I'm really hung.



Cranberry juice and what he said.

Saturday I had too much to drink and put myself to bed at 7:00.  The next day I had a hard time remembering what had happened between about 4:30 and 7:00...but no hangover.  I think that's kinda messed up.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

Starting to look like the AZ hangover cure consensus is a decent volume of a sugary liquid,  something somewhat on the greasy side to eat, and rest/time


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Instead of Gatorade, I find that Pedialyte, or a generic equivalent, works better- less sugar, which just makes you jumpy, adn more water.



I usually cut my gatorade 50/50 with water...

A carryover from fencing where I found gatorade too sweet to drink during long tournaments, but needed the sugars and electrolytes to keep moving...

Easier to find than pedialyte too.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I usually cut my gatorade 50/50 with water...
> 
> A carryover from fencing where I found gatorade too sweet to drink during long tournaments, but needed the sugars and electrolytes to keep moving...
> 
> ...



Try either G50 - basically 1/2 the sugar as regular gatorade and still has all the electrolytes, or Powerade Zero - 0 calories and just basically flavored electrolyte infused water (I'm personally partial to their orange flavor   )


----------



## WJenness (Aug 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Try either G50 - basically 1/2 the sugar as regular gatorade and still has all the electrolytes, or Powerade Zero - 0 calories and just basically flavored electrolyte infused water (I'm personally partial to their orange flavor   )



Interesting... I don't fence that much anymore... And the club generally just has regular Gatorade, but I'll keep it in mind.

-w


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Try either G50 - basically 1/2 the sugar as regular gatorade and still has all the electrolytes, or Powerade Zero - 0 calories and just basically flavored electrolyte infused water (I'm personally partial to their orange flavor   )



we switched to the low sugar Gatorade about a year ago.  Love the Grape.  Don't enjoy regular gatorade nearly as much as the lighter stuff.


----------



## severine (Aug 30, 2010)

I love that this thread keeps delivering! May need these tips again after celebrating the end of the 1st week of classes this Thurs. 

There's a less sugar, more natural version of a Gatorade-type drink but the name eludes me right now... I'm not a fan of the really sweet stuff normally either and rarely drink Gatorade, but Vitamin water could be useful. More tolerable. I found my ibuprofen, too, so I'll be prepared next time.  

Though seeing as I was queasy for 3 days after last time, who knows. The thought of liquor right now is still pretty unappealing...


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Fluid replacement 1st - I usually start with a sports drink (and if I had. Something still resembling coherence before I went to bed the night before I would have already put down most of a bottle of powerade/Gatorade then). Then once I've "improved" from a state where I feel like I might uke: at any moment upto a state of just feeling like crap, then I know that I need to keep pushing the fluids and find something greasy to eat (a burger, burrito, bacon, etc) and for me the fluids + grease usually has me feeling human again
> 
> Thy being said, the previously mentioned "hair of the dog" got me through many a weekend in college - but now 20 years later, i'm just not sure my body could survive back to back "bad" nights anymore





severine said:


> I love that this thread keeps delivering! May need these tips again after celebrating the end of the 1st week of classes this Thurs.
> 
> There's a less sugar, more natural version of a Gatorade-type drink but the name eludes me right now... I'm not a fan of the really sweet stuff normally either and rarely drink Gatorade, but Vitamin water could be useful. More tolerable. I found my ibuprofen, too, so I'll be prepared next time.
> 
> Though seeing as I was queasy for 3 days after last time, who knows. The thought of liquor right now is still pretty unappealing...



My hard-partying anesthesiologist friend claims water is mostly useless and will sometimes make you more nauseous. He says if you have all day, from a chemical standpoint, the best way is hair of the dog(s), bc what you are doing is really weening yourself away from the alcohol, slowly. So slowly sipping 3 drinks over the course of 6 hrs is the best way, but not always practical. 

For a practical cure, he directs 1) sports drinks (specifically excluding Vitamin Water, unless they have electrolyte versions I haven't seen), and recommends cutting them with some water if its to sweet. 2) Ibuprofen. I prefer brand name Advil, I think it works better, but thats probably psychosomatic. 3) Caffeine. A lot of caffeine. 4) Whatever food you can stomach that will settle your stomach. 

If you can get it, Alka Seltzer Wake-Up Call works well too. I think it is basically 1+2+3 (salts, ibuprofen, caffeine) in a single tablet. My friends all swear by it, but I get a little too jacked from the caffeine for some reason.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 31, 2010)

There may be hope yet...

*Why Do Heavy Drinkers Outlive Nondrinkers?*

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2014332,00.html


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2010)

I like Beano's plan.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 31, 2010)

Hair of the dog and sleep are the only things that work for me.


----------

